# what is the best food to feed poodles



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

have been using Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul - now am concerned about the recalls. Pet supply store recommended Nutrisource which he says has been in business for 40 years with no recalls. They have non grain dry also. is that better than say Chicken and rice? thanks for advice!

I see on a dog food review that its 4 stars and Innova is 5 stars - what say you?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I've switched over to Innova Prime (the fish based one). I have a very itchy westie mix that couldn't even tolerate the regular grain free foods (thinking the potatoes were a problem). So far, I like what I'm seeing.

Some dogs can tolerate grains; others cannot. If using a food with grain, make sure it's not too grain heavy - check the first 5 ingredients. Meat should be at least 2-3 of the first few. Also, no corn, wheat, or soy.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

As I said in another thread, I don't trust any of the meat that they put in commercial dog food. For a while, I was using a fish based kibble. But now I have switched to vegan dog food from v-dog.com (no meat, no wheat, no corn, plenty of protein). I think my dogs would be fine with just that, but I like to spoil them so I give them each about 1/4 pound that I buy from local farmers who raise their animals on pasture (no feed lots, no antibiotics or added hormones). One farmer grinds up chicken backs with the bones and my dogs love it. I also use a lot of beef and/or bison heart and liver. For a farmer near you, see Eat Wild.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm glad you are offering meat to your dogs. vegetable source protein isn't sufficient for dogs. they need animal protein.

as to the original poster:
i recently switched to all raw, because i got sick of reading about all the recalls and stressing about if my feed was going to be on the list. 

however, there are many decent kibbles that are not made on the same machinery as diamond dog foods and don't use imported chinese grown meat for decent prices.


----------



## ICEDholly (May 24, 2012)

ICE is fed only canned lamb, Wellness, also meat we buy and ground up after cooking. 
Here is some good advice I found researching for hours after the past recalls.

10 Reasons Why Dry Food Is Bad for Cats & Dogs | Little Big Cat


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> I've switched over to Innova Prime (the fish based one). I have a very itchy westie mix that couldn't even tolerate the regular grain free foods (thinking the potatoes were a problem). So far, I like what I'm seeing.
> 
> Some dogs can tolerate grains; others cannot. If using a food with grain, make sure it's not too grain heavy - check the first 5 ingredients. Meat should be at least 2-3 of the first few. Also, no corn, wheat, or soy.


 I've been trying to find something that is grain AND potato free, but everything has either been too expensive or far away....I found Innova Prime at my local specialty pet shop 5 miles away. Thanks so much for mentioning it! I had not heard about this one yet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ICEDholly said:


> ICE is fed only canned lamb, Wellness, also meat we buy and ground up after cooking.
> Here is some good advice I found researching for hours after the past recalls.
> 
> 10 Reasons Why Dry Food Is Bad for Cats & Dogs | Little Big Cat


wow I read the article - makes me afraid to feed them anything - where do you buy the wellness canned lamb and how can you be sure that it is ok also? thanks


----------

